# Is This A 'fake' Mirage



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I've been looking for a mirage for ages and found this one 160334499844. I'm concerned as to its authenticity.

The problems I see are the word 'automatic' is missing from the top of the lower sub dial, and there is no white line around the day/date window.

Can any of the more knowledgeable members let me know if the dial had ever been changed to exclude these markings.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bill said:


> I've been looking for a mirage for ages and found this one 160334499844. I'm concerned as to its authenticity.
> 
> The problems I see are the word 'automatic' is missing from the top of the lower sub dial, and there is no white line around the day/date window.
> 
> ...


 I seem to remember a version without the `automatic` being mentioned on the forum a couple or more years back, maybe some one else can shed more light on the matter :huh:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting question, it don't look fake and I have never heard of a fake one *BUT* the word Automatic is missing if it's not around the sub dial it's under the date, but don't appear to be there. Has he set the hands to disguise this or is it coincidence :huh:










I have done a quick search of images and can't see one like this but could well be genuine given a low volume producer like O&W sourcing parts from different places.

Mike

P.S I was watching this and never noticed h34r:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

P.M Jot, I'm sure this is his pic (taken from another forum).










Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> P.M Jot, I'm sure this is his pic (taken from another forum).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should say he was selling, so doubt it was a fake.

Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know if it is a fake but it is the second time he has put it up for sale. The first time it got upto Â£281 but didn't meet his reserve & then I got a second chance offer (160334176207) off him for Â£251, I still don't know if I've dropped a boll*ck by not taking him up on it :blink: :cry2:


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

ive been watching this one. i dont think its a fake ( but then what do i know???)

there is just too much that seems 'right' about it

ok so the missing 'automatic' is a bit odd - but then

there are so many dial variants of this .


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I doubt anyone would fake a O&W tbh.

They come with a few of dial variants, I'm no expert but I think the sellers is genuine. Here's my old one (long gone now) with automatic under the day/date window and no numeral. Much cleaner and more legible than the numeral version imho.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

If you want a brand new one check out west coast time I think he still has Mirage and other O&W in stock.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

This is my Mirage bought from Roy a year or so ago - No Automatic writing below the day date but it is written above the 6 oclock sub dial - As mentioned lots of dial variations on these ... Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Will also agree that's not a fake, like both Gary and Paul have said there are so many different dial variations with these Mirage's 

As for getting hold of one, I'm pretty sure Roy should be able to source one for you


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wish I'd never sold mine.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> P.M Jot, I'm sure this is his pic (taken from another forum).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't remember that one Mike  I think it is jtbold's and not JoT's


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It took me ages to figure you two arnt the same person 

I just respected you had a alter ego


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah why did someone have to start this thread... I want one now


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Ah why did someone have to start this thread... I want one now


Same here, a stunning watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Strange but I was actually thinking about my Mirage yesterday... and yes I do miss it as it was a lot of watch for the money :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't think it was a fake, there are a lot of dial and hand variants of the Mirage watches from O&W. Mine - originally from WestCoast - is a bit different still:


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

My Mirage is just back from Bry, complete with a new beadblasted finish. It's the numeral dial style and the beadblasted case really makes it resemble the Heuer Bund, particularly if it's on a NATO. IMO, much nicer than the polished / brushed finish.


----------

